# Piper throws up in her crate every night



## carissacamp (Jun 16, 2012)

She doesn't throw up at any other time, and we haven't made any changes to her food. It isn't alot, infact I can't even find any when I look, but I hear her at night. She does sleep all night in her crate without complaint- but this concerns me a bit.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Guess she is eating what she reguritates. It may be stress time will tell. If she is gaining weight and is otherwise healthy may be worth seeking vetinary advice but I would not worry it may well resolve itself once she setttles. Good luck!


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Actually,you just reminded me that Dexter went through a stage of the same thing when he was a little bit older than Piper. I could hear him throwing up and there'd be nothing there when I'd look the next day. I was a little worried at the time but I think he just grew out of it. Do you feed Piper too close to her bedtime? It may be undigested food coming back up.


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

bailey done this for a few nights when we brought him home (he was sick a little bit each night) we soon found the reason, he needed worming again, he sicked up a worm the day WE gave him his first worming tablet, the mother can pass on worms to their pups so this is just a suggestion as it could be a number of reasons x

If she carries on over the next few nights then I would certainly take her for a check up with your vet xx


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

If it's yellow and foamy it might just be bile which they seem to throw up when they are really hungry - or at least that's what my internet research seemed to suggest. Both mine used to do this early in the morning if they got hungry overnight and it was fixed by giving them a small handful of kibble at bedtime or a bigger evening feed. I'm not expert however and, if in doubt, seek a vets advice.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I have read the same as Mandy...a slighter later last meal or a biscuit before bed time might help x


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

My dogs throw up often not sure which one, but sometimes can tell by what comes back up ie. rubbish they have eaten during the day. It seems to be a mechanism for getting rid of what they can't digest.


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Gross! That worm comment made me gag! Hahaha that would freak me out, I'm not good with worms!

Hope piper feels better soon! X


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

we experienced exactly what Mandy said too! it really depends on what is being thrown up....yellow and foamy is empty tummy, that is bile coming up, and they need some food in them.


----------



## carissacamp (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks for all your advice. She is no longer throwing up. I think she was getting hungry since she quietly sleeps in the crate 8hours. Now I put a bit of kibble and water in with her and she is fine. Cute dogs everyone!


----------

